# sweet additive



## dirtysox (Oct 25, 2009)

I put this post in harvesting, because I thought that is where citrus and berry sweet would be tasted, since it doesnt benefit growth, just taste.  IS that additive really worth it? Does it all, make a difference in taste or aroma of bagged bud?


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 26, 2009)

I just used Grape Sweet in my last grow, I used it more for the mollasses sugars than taste ?  I didnt notice a grape taste or smell ......


----------



## TexRx (Oct 28, 2009)

Molasses works for many.......
Comlplex sweeteners are available at hydroponic stores. A good hydro store will have at least one choice like Botanicare brand Sweet


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 28, 2009)

I have never seen or heard of an additive that will affect the taste of bud.


----------



## meds4me (Oct 28, 2009)

I forget the name but i use to use a product for blueberry "s worked great !


----------



## gaSm (Oct 30, 2009)

Heres whats up. I know that exact chemical and this is the deal. It does add to taste but it DOES NOT MAKE a berry taste. I dropped about 60 seeds from the best bags I had gotten and took the best 20 of those and tried to bud them. Luckily only 6 were males. I cut them a few weeks ago and the genetic taste definently prevails. I ended up with this "blueberry grape"(Id never heard of it either) this purple and a few others. The taste between all of them are different. The only thing Ive personally noticed about "Sweet Berry" is that after smelling it while mixing it (very strong cough syrup smell) I can taste it in poorly grown bud when they dont run water in the last week or do a final flush. You taste that vague cough syrup taste but its not that strong its lighter and "fruity". Its worth it but it wont turn stinky trailer weed into "blueberry". 
  IshNish can vouch anything I say on this forum if you doubt the lack of posts.


----------



## Growdude (Oct 30, 2009)

gaSm said:
			
		

> I dropped about 60 seeds from the best bags I had gotten and took the best 20 of those and tried to bud them.  I ended up with this "blueberry grape"(Id never heard of it either) this purple and a few others. The taste between all of them are different.



You don't know what you had growing if it was all different bag seed.
Any taste difference didn't come from the sweet.


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Nov 10, 2009)

i tryed bud candy from AN and i liked it, i had some GDP so it already had a nice sweet taste!


----------



## Droopy Dog (Nov 10, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I have never seen or heard of an additive that will affect the taste of bud.



:yeahthat: 

Whoever is selling the stuff would like you to THINK that, but the only purpose of the sweet stuff is to feed the micro-organisms in the soil.

DD


----------



## Johnnyrotten123 (Nov 10, 2009)

Never tried additives, so i don't know. Maybe it does since a few of you have tried it and  like  em. Someone should try and put some swag out and have a skunk spray it and then give us a smoke report!! swag to skunk overnight=


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Nov 10, 2009)

lol a skunk??? well i sprayed purple maxx one night and the morning after they were covered in new trich develpments, looks like someone poured sugar on the buds no lie!!!


----------

